# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  خواندن اطلاعات آی سی ها از روی پایه آنها

## roox_3000

با سلام 

دوستان من میخوام  این اطلاعات و از آی سی ها بخونم

1- مدل آی سی و کارخانه سازنده (برای آیسی هایی که روی آنها پاک شده است)
2- ارتباط با آی سی و پروگرام کردن آی سی ها (مثل نرم افزار یک دستگاه پروگرامر)

دوستان محترم  من نمیدونم با چه زبانی و چه سخت افزاری میشه متصل شد به آی سی و اطلاعات و دریافت کرد و فرستاد و در این زمینه یک کم گیج شدم , اگه در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

با تشکر

----------


## m.j_banitaba

دستگاهی است به نام آی سی تستر مدل هاییش نوع ای سی رو تشخیص می دهد.
آی سی های مختلف به روشهای مختلفی پروگ می شوند. مثلا بعضی از میکروکنتلر ها را می توان مستقیما به کامپیوتر وصل کرد. آی سی های rom باید با پروگرمر برنامه ریزی شود و...

----------


## roox_3000

دوست عزیز با آی سی تسترها و پروگرامرها آشنایی دارم

سوال من اینجاست چطور نرم افزار پروگرامرها و آی سی تسترها اطلاعات آی سی را  میخواند و اطلاعات روی آن مینویسد

باز هم ممنون از کمک و راهنماییتون

----------


## m.j_banitaba

فکر کنم یک پایه جهت پروگ دارن مثلا یک نوع از روش پروگ کردن اینجوری که با یک شدن پایه پروگ تعدادی از پایه ها جهت گرفتن دستورات آماده میشه سپس پروگرامر با فرستادن دستورات مخصوص خانه های حافظه را می خواند و مینویسد.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
امبد وارم منظور شما از ای سی میکرو کنترلر باشد
همچنین امید وارم از برنامه بسکام هم داشته باشید
ورد برنامه وقتی شدید دکمه اف 4 را بزنید
در منوی chip وارد identify بشید.
این کار نوع میکروی داخل پروگرامر رابه شما می دهد
با تشکر

----------

